# Plow Light Wiring?



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a set of Plow Lights from my old Chevy Shortbed pickup I just sold in September. These lights came with the truck when I purchased the truck used back during the 90's. Problem is I sold the truck with the wiring harness that came with the plow lights still hooked up to the truck. The brand name on the back of the plow light housing says (Dominion Auto Canada). I can't find the company on the net. The set of lights have a H6054 Halogen Seal beam in each housing with turn signal. There are 4 wires coming out of each housing that look to be 16 Ga wire. 1-Red,1-Black,1-Brown and 1-White. Each wire has a female terminal at each end. Since I can't find out anything on the manufacturer I will need to make up my own harness to connect to my Meyers light switch. Is anyone else still using this plow light made by Dominion? Does anyone have any idea what these different color wires represent or know where I can obtain a Dominion wiring schematic? I looked at other wiring schematics of Plow Lights that I found on the net but some of the lights have different color wiring coming out of them. I wish I could find a schematic for the Dominion lights that I have. Any help is appreciated here.


----------



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

I just found today someone selling a set of Dominion Plow lights on Ebay. Here is the link so you can see what lights I am talking about. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snow...0QQihZ017QQitemZ270059797531#ebayphotohosting


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Easiest way would be to hook it up to the battery and test the wires the white should be the ground then just connect the positive to the other wires.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

A harness kit is made. I bought one years ago at a local auto parts store who sold some snowplow parts. The wiring was thin and cheap though. I used some of it but also incorporated relays into it as well. 
T.J.


----------



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

TJS;338312 said:


> A harness kit is made. I bought one years ago at a local auto parts store who sold some snowplow parts. The wiring was thin and cheap though. I used some of it but also incorporated relays into it as well.
> T.J.


Not really too worried about finding a harness as I am wanting to know what wire is suppose to go where according to the color code of the wires coming out of the back of the light. A Dominion schematic for these lights would come in handy. Does anyone know if this company is still around?


----------



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

I took the time out and took one of the Dominion Plow Lights apart to look inside at the wiring. I know what I have now and should be able to make up a harness without any problems for my 90' K5 Blazer. After much search on the net I also found out that Dominion Auto the maker of the Snow Plow Lamps I have had for quite awhile has been taken over by AEM Electric.

This is what I read on their website-Quote: AEM Electric Company, London, Ontario, Canada having acquired the snowplow lighting portion of the former Dominion Automotive Industries will manufacture and distribute a full line of snowplow lighting including economy, universal and retrofit harness systems. 
Here is the link to their website in case anyone wants to take a look: http://www.snowplowlights.com/kits.asp

A nice thing about the AEM Electric Website is the fact that that have PDF Files in Adobe showing the wiring schematic on each Snow Plow Lamp set they manufacture. In my case I should be able to use the file for AEM's Lamp Set #725548. In this set up you need to make up your own wire harness. No big deal just some 16 ga primary wire and terminals. Although my Dominion Lamp set has only 4 wires coming out of it's housing and the newer AEM Lamp set #725548 has 5 wires from what I can see my Dominion Lamp Set Grounds right to the Plow Mount as mounted whereas they are using the blue 5th wire for this purpose in the newer lamp. I should be good to go now. All I need to do is find the time with the Holidays upon us to knock this and some other things I need to do out.

Anyway I want to wish everyone reading this thread a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year in case I don't get another chance to do so.


----------

